# ей, ею



## cablino

Какая разница межу этими личными местоименией творительного падежа?


Она выдала милиции найденные ею  документы.


----------



## PatrickK1

I'm not a native speaker, but I"m going to dare to give my opinion.  The two words are technically synonymous, but as far as usage is concerned, ею seems to be more specific and more literary. 

I may be wrong, but I *think* that ей is more difficult to understand in your example (since it can mean "to her" as well as "by her") and thus is less preferred.

(If I'm wrong, someone just tell me, please. I'm only responding because I'm fairly confident.)


----------



## ExMax

To support PatrickK1's opinion, I'll refer to the reputable Грамота.Ру, 
"_Вопрос № 175677_ 
Как правильно склонять прилагательные, существительные первого склонения и местоимения в творительном падеже? ручкой или ручкою? чёрной или чёрною? ей или ею?
_Ответ справочной службы русского языка_
Все приведенные варианты допустимы. Вторые формы характерны для поэтической речи." 

So, both of them are correct.

_Added:_
What about PatrickK1's doubt. 
I don't see any ground for confusion in the mentioned example. However, let's consider another example, "Она вернула в милицию выданные ей документы." Is "ей" the dative or the instrumental?  Who did issue the documents? "She"? Or "Police"? "Ей" and "ею" can be both the dative and the instrumental, by the way. So, to avoid confusion, we need to recompose the sentence anyway.


----------



## bravo7

Какая разница межу этими личными местоимениями творительного падежа?


----------



## cablino

Спасибо Bravo и Exmax 

Exmax, Люди часто скажут это вариант "ю" в разговорном рече?


----------



## kisiuchka

Люди часто скажут этот вариант "ю" в разговорной речи?
Но звучит (мое мнение)лучше,часто ли скажут в разговорной речи "Ю" в  таких окончаниях?(как-нибудь так)
Я думаю ,что это зависит от человека,этот вариант можно слышать достаточно часто.


----------



## ExMax

Думаю, "ею" и "нею", "мной" и "мною" и т.д. говорят часто, и это не имеет каких-то особых оттенков стиля. А вот в случае существительных,  такое использование  я припоминаю лишь в стихах. Ну вот, например: "Буря мглою небо кроет..."  Хотя и в повседневной речи такие формы можно использовать, это не будет ошибкой.


----------



## Awwal12

Что касается существительных, то я полностью согласен с ExMax-ом.

Местоимения с окончанием "-ю" в творительном падеже могут использоваться в разговорной речи; однако у меня складывается впечатление, что предпочтение обычно отдаётся вариантам с "-й" (хотя бы в силу их односложности). Google, например, показывает, что львиная доля употребления "мною" приходится опять же на стихи, песни и т.п.


----------



## VitAli

Местоимение "Она" в творительном падеже - "ЕЮ".
*ЕЙ* - дательный падеж, следовательно: 
правильно говорить "найденные *ЕЮ* документы" - это ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ верный вариант
неправильно говорить "найденные ЕЙ документы".


----------



## Awwal12

> правильно говорить "найденные ЕЮ документы" - это ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ верный вариант


Простите, но кто вам это сказал?
ссылка №1 (указан единственный вариант в творительном падеже - "ей")
ссылка №2 (указаны варианты "ей" и "ею")
Ну и, собственно, Википедия (в творительном падеже указаны "ей" и "ею")


----------



## VitAli

awwal12 said:


> Простите, но кто вам это сказал?
> ссылка №1 (указан единственный вариант в творительном падеже - "ей")
> ссылка №2 (указаны варианты "ей" и "ею")
> Ну и, собственно, Википедия (в творительном падеже указаны "ей" и "ею")



Это, простите, Я Вам сказал. Что до ссылок - обратите внимание на их нерусское происхождение, раз мы уж здесь о исконно русском говорим...
Творительный падеж должен отвечать на вопрос "кем? чем?"
Найденные (кем?) ЕЮ документы.
Другие примеры:
"Опера, написанная ЕЮ" - творительный падеж
"Опера, написанная ЕЙ" - уж не смеете ль Вы утверждать, что и в этом случае речь идёт о творительном падеже????


----------



## Awwal12

грамота.ру (вопрос №193810) - тоже, по вашему мнению, нерусского происхождения?.. Кстати, от вас пока не было вообще ни одной ссылки.


> "Опера, написанная ЕЙ" - уж не смеете ль Вы утверждать, что и в этом случае речь идёт о творительном падеже????


Свободно может идти речь и о творительном, и о дательном. Погуглите фразу "написанная ей", чисто ради интереса.


----------



## Sobakus

В варианте "Ей написанная опера" у меня бы не возникло сомнений в "творительности" падежа, но именно при порядке слов "опера, написанная ей" - я бы так не сказал, а услышав решил бы, что падеж дательный.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ExMax said:


> I don't see any ground for confusion in the mentioned example. However, let's consider another example, "Она вернула в милицию выданные ей документы." Is "ей" the dative or the instrumental?  Who did issue the documents? "She"? Or "Police"? "Ей" and "ею" can be both the dative and the instrumental, by the way. So, to avoid confusion, we need to recompose the sentence anyway.



"Ей" can be genitive, dative, instrumental and prepositive (exclusively in the form ней, because the prepositive case, as the names states, doesn't appear without prepositions).
"Ею" is solely instrumental - never dative, as you asserted. In the instrumental case, one can use both "ей" and "ею". If, in a sentence, the case is semantically ambiguous, one should use "ею".
The double forms with й or ю are, technically, both correct, but today the longer form with "ю" are usually conserved only in a few fix expressions, personal and, rarer, possessive pronouns. In the nineteenth century, both the long and short forms (in nouns) were used with almost equal frequency, but then, towards the twentieth century, the tendency became to prefer the shorter form. In nouns, today one finds the longer forms almost exclusively in poetry and songs (quite often), and also, rarely, with older people (my grandfather uses them quite a lot, but in his speach he has not only Southern Russian, but also some Ukranian influence, due to his ancestry).


----------



## Дарьяна

Awwal12 said:


> Простите, но кто вам это сказал?
> ссылка №1 (указан единственный вариант в творительном падеже - "ей")
> ссылка №2 (указаны варианты "ей" и "ею")
> Ну и, собственно, Википедия (в творительном падеже указаны "ей" и "ею")


Вот только не нужно изучать русский язык по Википедии. Там чего только не напишут.  Я совершенно согласна с тем, что "ею" в творительном падеже - единственно правильный вариант. А "ей" следует употреблять только в  дательном падеже.  Использовать "ей"  в творительном падеже  также неграмотно как и говорить что кофе это "он".  И это не смотря на то что в словарях в последние годы появилась эта форма -"кофе он". "Ей" в творительном падеже  (также как и "кофе он") характерно для южно-русского деревенского говора. Не стоит приближать литературный русский язык к разговорному, даже если так написали в Википедии. Русский язык нужно беречь.


----------



## Дарьяна

Awwal12 said:


> грамота.ру (вопрос №193810) - тоже, по вашему мнению, нерусского происхождения?.. Кстати, от вас пока не было вообще ни одной ссылки.
> 
> Свободно может идти речь и о творительном, и о дательном. Погуглите фразу "написанная ей", чисто ради интереса.


"Написанная ей"  может означать только, что это  "адресовано ей"  (Маше, Наташе) или "предназначено для неё". И ничего другого означать не может.


----------



## Дарьяна

Awwal12 said:


> грамота.ру (вопрос №193810) - тоже, по вашему мнению, нерусского происхождения?.. Кстати, от вас пока не было вообще ни одной ссылки.
> 
> Свободно может идти речь и о творительном, и о дательном. Погуглите фразу "написанная ей", чисто ради интереса.


В солидных нормативных  словарях рядом с "ей" в  творительном падеже стоит "допустимо".  С научной точки зрения допустимым считается вариант, используемый только в неформальном, бытовом общении. Т.е. является просторечьем. Поэтому если мы говорим о языке СМИ, рекламы, о публицистических текстах, документах и официально-деловом стиле, никаких "_ей"_ в творительном падеже быть не может — такое употребление будет считаться ошибкой.


----------



## Maroseika

Дарьяна said:


> В солидных нормативных  словарях рядом с "ей" в  творительном падеже стоит "допустимо".


Не могли бы вы уточнить, какие именно словари вы имеете в виду? В доступных мне источниках такого нет:

Ушаков: *ей - основной вариант, ею - книжный*.
Кузнецов: *ею и ей *(без каких-то отметок)
«Орфографический академический ресурс АКАДЕМОС» Института русского языка - *ей и ею* (без каких-то отметок)
gramota.ru: Оба варианта корректны.


----------



## Vovan

Дарьяна said:


> С научной точки зрения допустимым считается вариант, используемый только в неформальном, бытовом общении. Т.е. является просторечьем.


Вы говорите об Орфоэпическом словаре Института русского языка АН СССР 1988 года, которым я тоже пользуюсь, имея бумажную копию. Очень ценю его - он одновременно и орфографический, с большим приложением (более сорока страниц), содержащим массу теории, в т.ч. по грамматическим формам.
Если вы откроете раздел "Как пользоваться словарем", то прочтете:


> Помета "допустимо" (доп.). Ею оценивается менее желательный вариант нормы, который тем не менее находится в пределах правильного.



Соглашусь вот с чем:


Angelo di fuoco said:


> In the instrumental case, one can use both "ей" and "ею". If, in a sentence, the case is semantically ambiguous, one should use "ею".


----------

